# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 12/12/2012

## Maroulis Nikos

Μετά από απαίτηση πολλών από εσάς θαγίνει συνάντηση του n@utilia.gr στις12/12/2012 και ώρα 19:00 στο *Απρόοπτο* Περιμένω τις συμμετοχές σας ....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eγώ λέω να γίνει με το νέο έτος (σαν συνάντηση για κοπή πίτας) και όχι τώρα, μήπως και καταφέρουμε να κατέβουμε κι εμείς απ'τα βόρεια !!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Eγώ λέω να γίνει με το νέο έτος (σαν συνάντηση για κοπή πίτας) και όχι τώρα, μήπως και καταφέρουμε να κατέβουμε κι εμείς απ'τα βόρεια !!!


Θα γίνει και τότε άλλωστε τότε το n@utilia.gr θα κλείσει τα 7 χρόνια !!!

Πάρε το τρένο και έλα στις 12/12/2012 και άσε τις δικαιολογίες ....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το ταμείον, είναι μείον. Οπότε προσωπικά εμένα, ξεχάστε με. 
Με το νέο έτος αν ξαναγίνει συνάντηση για τα 7 χρόνια και κοπή πίτας, εμείς από τα βόρεια θα κάνουμε τα γνωστά, 
τρενούμπα, ολονύχτιο ταξίδι, όλη μέρα εκεί και το βράδυ της ίδιας μέρας, 
ξανά τρενούμπα, ολονύχτιο ταξίδι και τέλος!  :Wink: 
Μάλιστα προτείνω η κοπή της πίτας του n@utilia.gr να γίνει σε κάποιο πλοίο !!! (ωχ βάζω φωτιές τώρα...  :Very Happy:  :Cool: )

----------


## kalypso

φίλε Akis Dionisis φαντάζομαι πως η κοπή της πίτας θα γίνει σε κάποιο πλοίο...και μάλιστα να μη σου πω να έχει και disco να κάνουμε και πάρτυ...άντε βρε και τότε να είμαι καλά πρωτα ο Θεός θα έρθω και εγώ...για τώρα Νίκο μου λόγω μαθημάτων (τώρα στα γεράματα),για μένα είναι αδύνατον να παραβρεθώ...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κι εσύ στο club της τρενο-παρέας...  :Wink:

----------


## Express Pigasos

ανημερα του Αγιου Σπυριδωνα που γιορταζει και ο Πειραιας μας  :Worked Till 5am:  εγω Πειραια ειμαι...λογικα θα ερθω (χωρις τα βιντεο μου  :Razz:  )

----------


## ιθακη

Nίκο αν και η εβδομάδα που διάλεξες,και η μέρα, είναι λίγο δύσκολή,θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι....

Αν κι εγώ θα πρότεινα στο cafe Liontari.....στην σχολή ναυτικών δοκίμων να έχουμε και θέα στα καράβια

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εγώ λέω στο Απρόοπτο που έχει και λίγο σιδηροδρομικό θέμα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

Αν είναι έτσι για μένα που μου αρέσουν τα ενυδρεία να πάμε στον προφήτη Ηλία που έχει και ενυδρεία και θέα στα καράβια....

----------


## nikos1945

ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΑ ΔΗΛΩΝΩ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ.

----------


## kastkon8

Πιστευω να μπορεσω και εγω να ειμαι παρων ! οσο για την κοπη της πιτας ,εκεινη η χρονια στο ELLYROS μου εχει μεινει αξεχαστη !!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Nίκο αν και η εβδομάδα που διάλεξες,και η μέρα, είναι λίγο δύσκολή,θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι....
> 
> Αν κι εγώ θα πρότεινα στο cafe Liontari.....στην σχολή ναυτικών δοκίμων να έχουμε και θέα στα καράβια


Δεν έχω αντίρρηση για το Λιοντάρι πόσοιαπό εσάς θέλετε να πάμε εκεί ή στο Ολύμπικο ?

----------


## cataman

> Δεν έχω αντίρρηση για το Λιοντάρι πόσοιαπό εσάς θέλετε να πάμε εκεί ή στο Ολύμπικο ?


Παρακαλείτε ο Παναγιώτης να δώσει γεωγραφικό στίγμα του σημείου που είναι το cafe Liontari, για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν (σαν και εμένα) που είναι.

Παρότι είναι μια δύσκολη περίοδος για εμένα αυτό τον καιρό (και για ποιόν δεν είναι θα μου πείτε) λογικά θα είμαι εκεί όπου και αν αποφασίσετε.
Αν στο Liontari έχει καλύτερη θέα και εύκολο παρκάρισμα, γιατί όχι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Παρακαλείτε ο Παναγιώτης να δώσει γεωγραφικό στίγμα του σημείου που είναι το cafe Liontari, για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν (σαν και εμένα) που είναι.
> 
> Παρότι είναι μια δύσκολη περίοδος για εμένα αυτό τον καιρό (και για ποιόν δεν είναι θα μου πείτε) λογικά θα είμαι εκεί όπου και αν αποφασίσετε.
> Αν στο Liontari έχει καλύτερη θέα και εύκολο παρκάρισμα, γιατί όχι.


Συμφωνώ ο Παναγιώτης να δώσει Γεωγραφικό στίγμα  :Chargrined: 

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα που λές ισχύουν ...

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, σας εύχομαι καλή διασκέδαση  :Smile: 
Δυστυχώς, δε θα μπορώ να παραβρίσκομαι επειδή μια μέρα μετά φεύγω για τα βόρεια και δεν προλαβαίνω ...
Του χρόνου!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Και ο karavofanatikos θα είναι εκεί!!! Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα καλύτερα το Λιοντάρι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Με χαρά θα δω και πάλι από κοντά καλούς φίλους και θα γνωρίσω ακόμη περισσότερους! 
Νίκο, πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου και για τις 20/01/2013, στην επέτειο του ναυτιλία μας, που θα κλείσει *8* χρόνια!

----------


## Rocinante

12/12/2012 ????????
Μαααααα...... σύμφωνα με το ημερολόγιο των Μάγια τη μέρα εκείνη θα καταστραφεί ο κόσμος. Εμείς θα πίνουμε καφέ;;;;;
Τουλάχιστον ας προμηθευτούμε ένα σωσίβιο, ένα κράνος, κατιτις  τέλος πάντων (με το λογότυπο του Nautilia)....
Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω  :Surprise:  :Surprise:

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΝΙΚΟ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΩ ΟΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ  ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΕΥΚΟΛΥΝΟΥΜΕ. ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ

----------


## Express Pigasos

> 12/12/2012 ????????
> Μαααααα...... σύμφωνα με το ημερολόγιο των Μάγια τη μέρα εκείνη θα καταστραφεί ο κόσμος. Εμείς θα πίνουμε καφέ;;;;;
> Τουλάχιστον ας προμηθευτούμε ένα σωσίβιο, ένα κράνος, κατιτις  τέλος πάντων (με το λογότυπο του Nautilia)....
> Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω


21.12.12 rocinante! οχι τα 3 12αρια  :Razz:

----------


## fredy13

Με καθε επιφυλαξη δηλωνω κι εγω συμμετοχη,λογω δουλειας ομως δεν γνωριζω αν θα τα καταφερω.
Γα οσους δεν γνωριζουν,το cafe λιονταρι ειναι Μαριας Χατζηκυριακου κ' ακτης Μιαουλη.
https://maps.google.com/maps συντεταγμενες 37.938611,23.630006
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## Rocinante

> 21.12.12 rocinante! οχι τα 3 12αρια


OK Τότε προλαβαίνουμε. Χάνουμε όμως την πίτα....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θα είμαι κ εγώ εκεί !!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είμαι και γω. Στο Λιοντάρι στις 12/12/12 στις 19:00, σωστά?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είμαι και γω. Στο Λιοντάρι στις 12/12/12 στις 19:00, σωστά?


*Σωστά 12/12/2012 και ώρα 19:00 στο Λιοντάρι .
*

----------


## ιθακη

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός στο να βγάζω στίγμα, η θέση του σημειου ειναι :  *Ν37ο 56' 20.36''   /   Ε023ο 37' 48.43''*

Α) Για όσους έρθουν με τα ΜΜΜ,στον παρακάτω χάρτη στο (*σημείο Α*) είναι ο ΗΣΑΠ του Πειραιά  Περνώντας απέναντι με την αερογέφυρα στην στάση ΟΑΣΑ (σταθμός ΗΣΑΠ) επιβηβαζεσθε στα λεωφορεία 843 και 859 και κατεβαίνετε στην στάση Τελωνείο (*σημείο Β*)


Β) Για όσους έρθουν με αμάξι μηχανάκι αφού βγουν στον ΗΣΑΠ κινούμενου παραλιακά επί των οδών *Ακτή Ποσειδώνος*-> *Ακτή Μιαούλη*-> *Ακτή Ξαβερίου*  που φαίνονται με συνεχή κόκκινη λωρίδα στον παρακάτω χάρτη, φτάνουν στο μαγαζί





Γ) για όσους πάλι,σαν εμένα δεν τα πάνε καλά με τις οδούς ή είναι γνώστες των ακτών του Πειραιά με τα παλαιά τους ονόματα  το μαγαζί βρίσκετε στην "*Ξυλείας*" (νυν Ακτή Ξαβερίου)

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μια ερωτηση...χωραμε??Γιατι στο συγκεκριμενο καραβολατρικο μαγαζι...οπως ειναι διαμορφωμενο..για να μπορεσουμε να κατσουμε ολοι μαζι καπου θα πρεπει να κατσουμε εξω..τα 2 κλειστα μερη που εχει ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να εχουν πανω απο 30-35 ατομα...

----------


## Apostolos

Καλό ειναι το Λιοντάρι αλλα με τέτοιο κρύο θα την αρπάξουμε... Το Απρόοπτο ειναι καλύτερο

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΩΦΟΡΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΣΤΑΘΜΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ.

----------


## nikos1945

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΩΦΟΡΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΣΤΑΘΜΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ.


ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΚΛΗΡΟΤΡΑΧΗΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΛΑ?

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατόπιν συνομιλίας που είχα με τον nikos1945 θα είμαι και γω μαζί σας.

----------


## sylver23

Σύμφωνα με τις συμμετοχές μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα ανακοινώσουμε και την τελική τοποθεσία της συνάντησης

----------


## evridiki

Καλησπερα και απο μενα και καλο μηνα! 
Χαιρομαι που μετα απο καιρο διαβαζω και παλι μηνυματα απο γνωστους, φιλους και μελη του ναυτιλια.
Θα ειμαι και εγω εκει...Σε μια τοποθεσια που να ειναι ευκολη για ολους, οσοι ερχονται απο μακρυα και με οποιοδηποτε μεσο μεταφορας.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Καλη, νεα αρχη!!!

----------


## Ergis

συναδελφοι καλησπερα σας.
αν η ημερομηνια ηταν σαββατοκυριακο ισως να ημουν και εγω αναμεσα σας...
καθημερινη ομως,λιγο δυσκολο το βλεπω :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## CORFU

διαλεξατε την μερα που γιορταζει η μιση Κερκυρα
Θα ειναι νοερα μαζι σαs....... περιμενω φωτο.
Ελπιζω να τα πουμε για τα γενεθλια του Νautilia

----------


## ιθακη

Επίσης για τυπικούς λόγους να αναφέρουμε ότι το cafe Olympico θα παραμείνει κλειστό μέχρι τις *15-12-12

*http://www.facebook.com/Olympico.Cafe

----------


## giorgos....

Καλως βρεθήκαμε και πάλι έστω και διαδυκτιακά.. Όπου αποφασιστεί θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί. Σημασία έχει να διευκολύνουμε τους φίλους που έρχονται από μακρυά.

----------


## sylver23

Ας πάρουμε παρουσίες ως τώρα 

1.Μaroulis Nikos
2.Apostolos
3.Evridiki
4.sylver
5.Βικτωρ Χιώτης
6.Ιθακη
7.rocinante
8.fredy13
9.giorgos....
10.karavofanatikos
11.cataman
12.kastkon8
13.Nikos1945
14.express pigassos
15.Pantelis2009
16.flying dolphin xvii

----------


## nektarios15

Δηλώνω και εγώ παρόν μετά από τόσο καιρό, καλή νέα αρχή!

----------


## Giovanaut

Τα χαιρετισματα μας κι απο βόρεια... :Fat:   Πολύ θα θέλαμε αλλά..... είμαστε  λίγο μακρυά...!!!!

----------


## leo85

Δηλώνω και εγώ παρών. Εκτός απροόπτου.: Cool:

----------


## Eng

Sylver τον Eng  δεν τον θελετε στη παρεα ?????? :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## sylver23

Aν μας θέλει και εκείνος  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Sylver τον Eng  δεν τον θελετε στη παρεα ??????


 Nα φύγετε κύριε, να πάτε αλλού !!!  :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Άλλος για την συνάντηση μας, κάποιος να μας δώσει ακριβές στίγμα ...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Άλλος για την συνάντηση μας, κάποιος να μας δώσει ακριβές στίγμα ...


*ΑΠΡΟΟΠΤΟ στις 12/12/2012 και ώρα 19:00.
Κανάρη 17, Δραπετσώνα, Πειραιάς Τηλ. 210 4677444 
http://www.vrisko.gr/details/dg04_i0...bd5e6i1d0c26b6
*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ας πάρουμε παρουσίες ως τώρα 
> 
> 1.Μaroulis Nikos
> 2.Apostolos
> 3.Evridiki
> 4.sylver
> 5.Βικτωρ Χιώτης
> 6.Ιθακη
> 7.rocinante
> ...


17. yannis afrataios
18. GiorgosD
19. kwnstantinos kastanioths

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τον ENG ξέχασες ή μου φαίνεται ??

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> 17. yannis afrataios
> 18. GiorgosD
> 19. kwnstantinos kastanioths


20. Eng

Σωστός  :Single Eye:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και τον leo85 :Fat:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ας πάρουμε παρουσίες ως τώρα 

1.Μaroulis Nikos
2.Apostolos
3.Evridiki
4.sylver
5.Βικτωρ Χιώτης
6.Ιθακη
7.rocinante
8.fredy13
9. giorgos....
10.karavofanatikos
11.cataman
12.kastkon8
13.Nikos1945
14.express pigassos
15.Pantelis2009
16.flying dolphin xvii
17. yannis afrataios
18. GiorgosD
19. kwnstantinos kastanioths
20. eng
21. leo85

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ας πάρουμε παρουσίες ως τώρα 

1.Μaroulis Nikos
2.Apostolos
3.Evridiki
4.sylver
5.Βικτωρ Χιώτης
6.Ιθακη
7.rocinante
8.fredy13
9. giorgos....
10.karavofanatikos
11.cataman
12.kastkon8
13.Nikos1945
14.express pigassos
15.Pantelis2009
16.flying dolphin xvii
17. yannis afrataios
18. GiorgosD
19. kwnstantinos kastanioths
20. eng
21. leo85
22. Παναγιώτης

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Παιδιά καλημέρα !

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα έρθω και εγώ.

Ε . Μ. Ψ .

----------


## sylver23

Το απρόοπτο για όσους δεν ξέρουν είναι ''πίσω'' από τα Κρητικά

----------


## nektarios15

> Ας πάρουμε παρουσίες ως τώρα 
> 
> 1.Μaroulis Nikos
> 2.Apostolos
> 3.Evridiki
> 4.sylver
> 5.Βικτωρ Χιώτης
> 6.Ιθακη
> 7.rocinante
> ...


.......Δεν με βλέπω στη λίστα!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ας πάρουμε παρουσίες ως τώρα 

1.Μaroulis Nikos
2.Apostolos
3.Evridiki
4.sylver
5.Βικτωρ Χιώτης
6.Ιθακη
7.rocinante
8.fredy13
9. giorgos....
10.karavofanatikos
11.cataman
12.kastkon8
13.Nikos1945
14.express pigassos
15.Pantelis2009
16.flying dolphin xvii
17. yannis afrataios
18. GiorgosD
19. kastkon8
20. eng
21. leo85
22. Παναγιώτης
23. nektarios 15

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκτος aprooptou θα ερθω

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ας πάρουμε παρουσίες ως τώρα 

1.Μaroulis Nikos
2.Apostolos
3.Evridiki
4.sylver
5.Βικτωρ Χιώτης
6.Ιθακη
7.rocinante
8.fredy13
9. giorgos....
10.karavofanatikos
11.cataman
12.kastkon8
13.Nikos1945
14.express pigassos
15.Pantelis2009
16.flying dolphin xvii
17. yannis afrataios
18. GiorgosD
19. kastkon8
20. eng
21. leo85
22. Παναγιώτης
23. nektarios 15
24. Benbruce

----------


## fredy13

Δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω λογω εργασιας.Ζητω συγνωμη και ελπιζω να τα καταφερω στην επομενη συναντηση. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## kardamyla_hios

> Ας πάρουμε παρουσίες ως τώρα 
> 
> 1.Μaroulis Nikos
> 2.Apostolos
> 3.Evridiki
> 4.sylver
> 5.Βικτωρ Χιώτης
> 6.Ιθακη
> 7.rocinante
> ...



Ούτε εμένα με έβαλες στη λίστα. Να υποθέσω κάτι;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σε λίγο ούτε τους εαυτούς τους δε θα βάλουν... Μην ανησυχείς... :Sour:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

> Ούτε εμένα με έβαλες στη λίστα. Να υποθέσω κάτι;


1.Μaroulis Nikos
2.Apostolos
3.Evridiki
4.sylver
5.Βικτωρ Χιώτης
6.Ιθακη
7.rocinante
8.kardamyla hios
9. giorgos....
10.karavofanatikos
11.cataman
12.kastkon8
13.Nikos1945
14.express pigassos
15.Pantelis2009
16.flying dolphin xvii
17. yannis afrataios
18. GiorgosD
19. kastkon8
20. eng
21. leo85
22. Παναγιώτης
23. nektarios 15
24. Benbruce

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Συνάντηση n@utilia.gr σήμερα στο ΑΠΡΟΟΠΤΟ  12/12/2012 και ώρα 19:00.
Διεύθυνση Κανάρη 17, Δραπετσώνα, Πειραιάς Τηλ.210 4619894 , 210 4677444 

487110_10200190271340214_319287218_n.jpg


Οι συμμετοχές μέχρι στιγμή :

1.Μaroulis Nikos
2.Apostolos
3.Evridiki
4.sylver
5.Βικτωρ Χιώτης
6.Ιθακη
7.rocinante
8.kardamyla hios
9. giorgos....
10.karavofanatikos
11.cataman
12.kastkon8
13.Nikos1945
14.express pigassos
15.Pantelis2009
16.flying dolphin xvii
17. yannis afrataios
18. GiorgosD
19. eng
20. leo85
21. Παναγιώτης
22. nektarios 15
23. Benbruce

----------


## nikos1945

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΡΑ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ Ο ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΚΑΣΤΑΝΙΩΤΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΡΑ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ Ο ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΚΑΣΤΑΝΙΩΤΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ?


Καλημέρα Νίκο θα είναι

*12.kastkon8
*

----------


## kastkon8

Καλημερα Νικο . Εμενα γιατι με εχεις δυο φορες στο crew list? οχι οτι με πειραζει δηλαδη απλα ρωταω

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλημερα Νικο . Εμενα γιατι με εχεις δυο φορες στο crew list? οχι οτι με πειραζει δηλαδη απλα ρωταω


Καλημέρα Κωνσταντίνε,

Για να μην παραπονιέται ο φίλος Νίκος1945 ότι  σε ξέχασα .

----------


## nikos1945

ΖΗΤΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΛΙΣΤΑ ΑΝΑΦΑΙΡΕΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ.

----------


## delta pi

Παιδιά ήθελα να ρωτήσω θα μιλήσετε για κάτι συγκεκριμένο η θα είναι σε παρειστικη φάση;Παιζει να ρθω γι αυτο ρωταω.

----------


## sylver23

Δεν είναι εκδήλωση με συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά συνάντηση για καφέ/ποτό ώστε μετά από πολύ καιρό να μαζευτούμε να τα πούμε! Σε περιμένουμε!

----------


## delta pi

Ωραία αλλά πως θα σας αναγνωρίσω,δεν έχω ξαναέρθει σε συνάντηση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μόλις μπείς θα το καταλάβεις. Θα είμαστε η πίο ........μεγάλη παρέα. Το Nautilia.gr :Fat:

----------


## sylver23

Aν και θα μας καταλάβεις όπως λέει ο Παντελής , μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και στους υπαλλήλους για το τραπέζι του Ναυτιλία ή του Μαρούλη

----------


## nikos1945

Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι του Ναυτιλια θελω να ευχαριστησω ολους τους παρευρισκομενουσ και ιδιαιτερως τον καλο φιλο Νικο Μαρουλη για την υπεροχη βραδια ξημερωνοντας 13/12/2012.Μετα απο αυτη την συναντηση το διακυδευμα που προεκυψε ειναι υσχυρο Νυτιλια.

----------


## Karolos

_Καλημέρα σε όλους σας !!! Επαγγελματικοί λόγοι δεν μου επέτρεψαν να είμαι και εγώ μαζί σας, φαντάζομαι ότι θα περάσατε καλά, ελπίζω στην επόμενη συνάντηση να είμαι παρόν._

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους παραυρέθηκαν στην χτεσινή μας συνάντηση, ευελπιστώ η επόμενη συνάντηση μας να εξυπηρετέι και να μπορέσουν να έρθουν όσοι ήθελαν και δεν τα κατάφεραν.

----------


## karavofanatikos

¶λλη μια όμορφη βραδιά έλαβε χώρα χθες, με τη μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα δεμένη σαν μια οικογένεια! 
Προσωπικά πέρασα ευχάριστα, είδα παλιούς καλούς φίλους και γνώρισα νέους! Πραγματικά αισθητή η απουσία αρκετών μελών, ξέρουν αυτοί! Εις το επανιδείν λοιπόν και πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## pantelis2009

Με το 90% απο τους φίλους που είχαν δηλώσει να είναι παρόντες, άλλη μία συγκέντρωση του Nautilia.gr είχε μεγάλη επιτυχία.
Πολλοί παλαιοί φίλοι και νέοι βρεθήκαμε σε ένα ωραίο χώρο και οι κουβέντα δεν είχε τελειωμό. Πολλές ερωτήσεις, για παλαιά, για νέα θέματα και γι' αυτό που κράτησε 4 μήνες το Nautilia κλειστό, με τον Νίκο Μαρούλη να είναι στα κέφια του, να λέει τις ενέργειες που έκανε για να είμαστε πάλι κοντά, να μας λέει για τα σενάρια .......επιστημονικής φαντασίας που βγήκαν σε άλλα site.
Ορισμένοι φίλοι (λόγο καθημερινής) έφυγαν νωρίς, αλλά η παρέα των 7UP (και όσοι έμειναν μέχρι τις πρώτες πρωϊνές ώρες) καταλαβαίνουν για ποιούς λέω, περάσαμε ακόμη καλύτερα. 
Ένας Νίκος Μαρούλης οπως δεν τον είχα ξανα δεί έτσι, καφάτο, πρόσχαρο, ευδιάθετο και πώς να μην είναι έτσι, όταν μετά τις αλλεπάλληλες ...... κατραπακιές βλέπει ότι οι φίλοι του Nautilia παλαιοί και νέοι δίνουν ένα βροντερό παρόν και ο ίδιος λέει ότι στην πορεία θα δούμε ένα Nautilia..... όπως δεν το έχουμε δει.
Ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να βρεθούμε πολλοί περισότεροι και απ' ότι άκουσα......θα πέσει και ταξιδάκι.
Εγώ εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια στο αγαπημένο μας Nautilia και περιμένουμε την πλήρη ανανέωση του.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Πραγματικά πολύ ωραία η χθεσινή βραδιά με πολύ ενδιαφέροντες διαλόγους και ωραία συντροφιά! Εύχομαι να ξαναβρεθούμε σύντομα! Χαιρετσιμούς σε όλους!!

----------


## CORFU

περινεμω να δω αναμνηστικη φωτο 
Ελπιζω καποιοs να το σκεφτηκε να βγαλει εστω και μια

----------


## leo85

Ευχαριστούμε τον Νίκο Μαρούλη για την χθεσινή συνάντηση με παλιούς και νέους φίλους, πέρασα και εγώ ωραία.......και να κανονίσουμε να γίνεται πιο συχνά.

----------


## nektarios15

Πραγματικά ήταν μια υπέροχη βραδιά! Είχα την τύχη να παρευρεθώ μετά απο μεγάλο διάστημα σε μια συνάντηση του nautilia.gr. Είχα την μεγάλη χαρά να συναντήσω παλιά και να γνωρίσω νέα μέλη. Πάντως, όσοι παρέμειναν και στις 13/12/2012, πιστεύω ότι πέρασαν καταπληκτικά! Νίκο Μαρούλη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ, πάντα τέτοια!!!

----------


## Eng

Χαίρομαι που διαβάζω τις εντυπώσεις των μελών και διπλοχαιρομαι που ειναι θετικές. Είχαμε καιρό να βρεθούμε όμως η αγάπη για τη Θάλασσα αλλα και το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ μας φαίνεται πως παραμένει και ειναι μεγάλη. Χάρηκα που γνώρισα τα νεότερα μέλη που όπως τους κοιτάζα απο μακριά έβλεπα το πάθος που είχαν στις συζητήσεις τους και μου έρχεται ή λέξη..Διαπεδαγωγηση. Και ναι η Θάλασσα μπορεί να το προσφέρει.. Εβλεπα επίσης τους μεγάλους να συμπεριφερόνται με την ίδια αγάπη και σεβασμό στους νέους και στις απορίες τους και τότε η άλλη γνώριμη φράση..Χάσμα των Γεννεων φαίνονταν να υπερσκελιζεται.. Ξέρετε κάτι..δεν ειναι μια απλή παρέα για ποτέ και μπλα μπλα..ειναι πολύ παραπάνω κ πρέπει τα νέα μας και ιδιαιτερα αυτα σε ηλικία μέλη να προσπαθούν να έρχονται σε παρόμοιες εκδηλώσεις γιατί τελικά το Ναυτιλία ειναι μια οικογένεια..η δική μας θαλασσινή οικογένεια! Να είστε όλοι καλα και Προχωράμε!

----------


## ιθακη

Λυπάμαι που λόγο φορτωμένου προγράματος,δεν μπόρεσα τελικά να παρευρεθώ στην χθεσινή συνάντηση....Ελπίζω η επόμενη να βολεύει και σαν μέρα και να δώσω το παρών

----------


## evridiki

Αν και καθυστερημενα, αφου ημουν εκτος Αθηνων και χωρις διαδικτυο, ευχαριστουμε τον οργανωτη μας φυσικα και ολους μας ξεχωριστα που συνθεσαμε αυτη την ωραια παρεα με αναπτυξη διαφορων θεματων "παντως καιρου"  :Single Eye: 

Ευχομαι γρηγορα και η επομενη!!  :Fat: 

Αν και καποιοι καθησαμε...ωωωρες... και παλι μας φανηκε λιγο...Ηταν και καθημερινη!! :Fat:

----------


## cataman

Είναι η τρίτη φορά στους τελευταίους δύο μήνες που ενώ έχω δηλώσει ότι θα πάω σε μία εκδήλωση τελικά κάτι γίνεται και ανατρέπεται. :Apologetic: 
Χαίρομαι διαβάζοντας το μηνύματα των παρευρισκομένων ότι τελικά περάσατε τέλεια, πώς να μην περάσετε θα μου πείτε αφού αυτή η παρέα είναι η πιο δεμένη παρέα που έχω συναντήσει και γιαυτό οφείλεται φυσικά η αγάπη και το μεράκι του Νίκου Μαρούλη που προσφέρει απλόχερα στην παρέα.
Το σύμπαν να χαλάσει (αν δεν γίνει την παρασκευή  :Tears Of Joy: ) στην επόμενη θα είμαι εκεί.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα η επόμενη συνάντηση μας θα είναι Σαββατοκύριακο έτσι ώστε να μπορούν όλοι να έρθουν  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## cataman

> καλημέρα η επόμενη συνάντηση μας θα είναι Σαββατοκύριακο έτσι ώστε να μπορούν όλοι να έρθουν


Πολύ χαίρομαι γιαυτό Νίκο. Να είσαι Καλά και καλές γιορτές να έχεις.

----------

